# UGA v BAMA



## HunterD15

Got the tickets today to the game. Can't wait, should be a game for the ages. GO Dawgs!


----------



## FootLongDawg

Bet that left a hole in your wallet.  This will for sure tell us what we have.  I am very concerned about our defense.  Saban is going to try to run that ball down our throats and we have not been challenged yet.  But I have a lot of Munson in me.  Heck, I even thought South Carolina was going to beat us


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

HunterD15 said:


> Got the tickets today to the game. Can't wait, should be a game for the ages. GO Dawgs!



should be a good game.. enjoy

oh, and I hope you bet your avatar... if not, you're in for being called some really really bad names.. right slayer??


----------



## KyDawg

I think they will stack the line and dare us to throw. Think we will see if Lambert's performance last week was a flash in the pan or not.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

KyDawg said:


> I think they will stack the line and dare us to throw. Think we will see if Lambert's performance last week was a flash in the pan or not.



is it true his g/f is being honored or something at halftime? Distraction??


----------



## doenightmare

uga gonna kill the bammers. mark it down.

jt


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

doenightmare said:


> uga gonna kill the bammers. mark it down.
> 
> jt



yeah!!  mark richt it down!!


----------



## brownceluse

Saban it aint so?!! Go Dawgs beat Bama!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> Saban it aint so?!! Go Dawgs beat Bama!!



I see what you did there


----------



## Steve08

HunterD15 said:


> Got the tickets today to the game. Can't wait, should be a game for the ages. GO Dawgs!<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Should be a great game, I wish I could watch it. GO Dawgs!!


----------



## applejuice

Without 5 turnovers , Bama by 20


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I see what you did there


----------



## MudDucker

I bought season tickets to be sure to have tickets for this game.

Now I've got a buddy who is a bammer fan wanting to ride to the game with me.  Told him we might need a limo with a window between the seats for the ride back!

I think it is going to be a good game and I wish Bammer didn't already have a loss.  They will play that much harder.

Ain't gonna talk no smack, but I say GO DAWGS!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

doenightmare said:


> uga gonna kill the bammers. mark it down.
> 
> jt



And I used to pull for the insects. Reckon that'll be changing.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hopefully they come out slinging it quick like they did vs USC. Not sure Lambert will do well after taking hits from the Bama defense.


----------



## Dean

*Game*

Yes, Lambert's GF will be crowned Miss Georgia at half-time. Word on the street is that this couple have 'dated' since high school, so shouldn't be as big a distraction as the 'Bama defense. 

I just hope UGA can have some success throwing the ball vertically down field, we need to challenge them deep. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Dean said:


> Yes, Lambert's GF will be crowned Miss Georgia at half-time. Word on the street is that this couple have 'dated' since high school, so shouldn't be as big a distraction as the 'Bama defense.
> 
> I just hope UGA can have some success throwing the ball *vertically down field*, we need to challenge them deep. Go Dawgs.



I've never understood that phrase.
Verticallly does not equal "down field"


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Dean said:


> I just hope UGA can have some success throwing the ball vertically down field, we need to challenge them deep. Go Dawgs.



That part shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Dr. Pepper


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dr. Pepper



Vertical


----------



## Dean

*Miguel - actually it does...*



Coach speak, just a few references: 

"Richt called it “very important,” to make plays vertically in the passing game"
"They have some tremendously skilled receivers," Richt said. "They've got a vertical passing game that I know I envy. We like to throw it down the field, but they can really lay it out there good."


"Vertical offense

Pioneered by Sid Gillman in the late '60s and into the early '70s, the vertical offense is a combination of deep passing and power running. The offense relies on getting all five receivers out into patterns that combined stretched the field, setting up defensive backs with route technique and the Quarterback throwing to a spot on time where the receiver can catch and turn upfield. Pass protection is critical to success because at least two of the five receivers will run a deep in, skinny post, comeback, speed out, or shallow cross."

"Spread offenses also leverage vertical (down field) passing routes to spread the defense vertically, to open up multiple vertical seams for both the running and passing game"

"One of the things we've stressed is trying to put the ball down the field vertically." Coach Jim McElwain

"First, the concept is a great introduction for coaches, quarterbacks, and all players (as well as fans) to how to "stretch" or break down coverage. At core, the route involves four guys running "vertically" -- hence the name. They split the field four ways, and as a result typical "two-deep" (Cover two, Tampa Two) or one- or three-deep coverages (Cover three, Cover one man, certain zone blitzes) should not be able to defend the route.

Although when you talk about a "vertical" or "streak route," most people think of a deep bomb down the sidelines, the four-verticals concept really attacks the safeties; the outside routes will be thrown at times based on matchup, but usually you're trying to make the free safety wrong"

"The four-verticals is a staple of nearly every modern passing game, be it spread, pro-style, or option-based"


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Go ahead and chalk up a "W" for Bamma.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Dean said:


> Coach speak, just a few references:
> 
> "Richt called it “very important,” to make plays vertically in the passing game"



Yes, I am familiar with Coach Richt making that statement. 

My take on it was, if you would learn that "down the field" is actually a horizontal direction, then maybe you wouldn't have gone since 1980 from the last NC. 

Maybe they teach math differently at Florduh State, East Carolina and the Unibursity uv Jawja.


----------



## nickel back

KyDawg said:


> I think they will stack the line and dare us to throw. Think we will see if Lambert's performance last week was a flash in the pan or not.




This^^^^

 Also the DAWGS will need play at their very best with out the stupid mistakes to beat BAMA.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go ahead and chalk up a "W" for Bamma.



I like your confidence.. or pot stirring.. ahh heck.. I like it both


----------



## SpotandStalk

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes, I am familiar with Coach Richt making that statement.
> 
> My take on it was, if you would learn that "down the field" is actually a horizontal direction, then maybe you wouldn't have gone since 1980 from the last NC.
> 
> Maybe they teach math differently at Florduh State, East Carolina and the Unibursity uv Jawja.



One of those teams has a more recent NC than Bammer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SpotandStalk said:


> One of those teams has a more recent NC than Bammer.



Even a blind squirrel.............

Apparently UGA needs to hire some blind squirrels.


----------



## KyDawg

This game may  wind me up. I will be watching it in a sports bar in Gulf Shores, with my UGA shirt on. Don't see any way this can turn out good. If Bama wins, I don't win, and if UGA wins, I hope Bama Browning is there to help.


----------



## KyDawg

Maybe Fairhope will be there.


----------



## RipperIII

SpotandStalk said:


> One of those teams has a more recent NC than Bammer.



...and won't see another one in your lifetime...


----------



## SpotandStalk

RipperIII said:


> ...and won't see another one in your lifetime...




Heard that before.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Three more years......


----------



## SpotandStalk

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Even a blind squirrel.............
> 
> Apparently UGA needs to hire some blind squirrels.


----------



## Gold Ranger

SpotandStalk said:


> Heard that before.



As recently as three years ago.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Gold Ranger said:


> As recently as three years ago.



I just wish Bama were good enough to play us that year. Would have loved seeing those excuses.


----------



## Gold Ranger

SpotandStalk said:


> I just wish Bama were good enough to play us that year. Would have loved seeing those excuses.



Yep, we actually matched up better with Bama than Auburn.  Lining up and playing football was both teams MO.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

SpotandStalk said:


> I just wish Bama were good enough to play us that year. Would have loved seeing those excuses.





Oregon..




1980




Belk Bowl..





Pooch Kick


----------



## SpotandStalk

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oregon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belk Bowl..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pooch Kick



The Fighting Irish



Cpj 






Dragon Con


----------



## MCBUCK

hooked on quack said:


> oregon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> belk bowl..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pooch kick





spotandstalk said:


> the fighting irish
> 
> 
> 
> cpj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragon con



12-2


----------



## Hooked On Quack

SpotandStalk said:


> The Fighting Irish
> 
> 
> 
> Cpj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon Con






Grrrrrrrrr, we're thugless..


----------



## SpotandStalk

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, we're thugless..







Thugzzzzzzz every team needs em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I like your confidence.. or pot stirring.. ahh heck.. I like it both





Naw bro, I don't stir da pot, I'm strickly about the facts.  Bamma WILL beat da dwagz AT HOME..



Saban is mad, and will demolish the hedges at Sanford stadium..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw bro, I don't stir da pot, I'm strickly about the facts.  Bamma WILL beat da dwagz AT HOME..
> 
> 
> 
> Saban is mad, and will demolish the hedges at Sanford stadium..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

7 up


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Unless I can find a sports bar in Dehli that is not showing Cricket I will miss it. Middle of the night over there anyway.


----------



## alphachief

My prediction...it'll be just another of a long line of lost opportunities for the dogs.  Evil Coach Saban will have your number again.  That's just the way the world turns...


----------



## Silver Britches

I don't expect an easy game against Bama, but I like my Dawgs' chances. If UGA beats Bama, I would like to see a Georgia / LSU SEC championship game, that is if we go on to win the east.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lagrangedave

We can lose to bama, win the east, beat LSU, and be in the playoff.


----------



## brownceluse

Cherry Coke


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> I don't expect an easy game against Bama, but I like my Dawgs' chances. If UGA beats Bama, I would like to see a Georgia / LSU SEC championship game, that is if we go on to win the east.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



you are such a homer.


----------



## riprap

Silver Britches said:


> I don't expect an easy game against Bama, but I like my Dawgs' chances. If UGA beats Bama, I would like to see a Georgia / LSU SEC championship game, that is if we go on to win the east.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



One of the experts on here said bama/auburn game will decide the west.


----------



## rhbama3

riprap said:


> One of the experts on here said bama/auburn game will decide the west.



I'm still clinging to the hope that we can win out and Ole Miss drops two. It's a mighty frayed thread of hope though.


----------



## lbzdually

rhbama3 said:


> I'm still clinging to the hope that we can win out and Ole Miss drops two. It's a mighty frayed thread of hope though.



LSU will beat Ole Miss.  I want to see Fournette and Nkemdiche collide a few times.  Reckon who wins that one?


----------



## rhbama3

lbzdually said:


> LSU will beat Ole Miss.  I want to see Fournette and Nkemdiche collide a few times.  Reckon who wins that one?


Man, i just don't know. LSU has a great running game but Ole Miss at home is tough. The Nkemidche brothers are definitely something to contend with.


----------



## SpotandStalk

lbzdually said:


> LSU will beat Ole Miss.  I want to see Fournette and Nkemdiche collide a few times.  Reckon who wins that one?



Nkemdiche


----------



## ClemsonRangers

which acc qb will win


----------



## SpotandStalk

ClemsonRangers said:


> which acc qb will win


----------



## KyDawg

If Bama beats Georgia, which I think they will, they will not come close to losing a game till LSU. That should be a good game, but I would bet on Bama.


----------



## Silver Britches

Y'all don't forget about Texas A&M. Those guys have been putting up some points. Hope anyone but them win the west. I like Texas A&M, just want them to struggle for several years before winning their devision.  Look at what Mizzou has been able to do so far. I hate that!


----------



## KyDawg

I haven't bought in on A&M yet. We will see though.


----------



## doenightmare

uga gonna roll the tide  it's the UT game that they need to be worried bout.......

jt


----------



## bam_bam

I must say a one loss Bama worries a lot more than if they were undefeated. That being said I think it will be a close one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

doenightmare said:


> uga gonna roll the tide  it's the UT game that they need to be worried bout.......
> 
> jt


Nerd


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

KyDawg said:


> If Bama beats Georgia, which I think they will, they will not come close to losing a game till LSU. That should be a good game, but I would bet on Bama.



A&M will be tough at their field


----------



## elfiii

3 pages and the game is still a week away. You would think it's the Second Coming.


----------



## SpotandStalk

elfiii said:


> 3 pages and the game is still a week away. You would think it's the Second Coming.



If Bama can beat ULM today it just may be.


----------



## riprap

No way bama should lose to a mediocre coach like CMR. #1 recruiting classes, saban, kiffin, eli gold, joe Namath, bobby Allison, Tom Mann=bloodbath. Bama by 52.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

riprap said:


> No way bama should lose to a mediocre coach like CMR. #1 recruiting classes, saban, kiffin, eli gold, joe Namath, bobby Allison, Tom Mann=bloodbath. Bama by 52.



you heard it here first folks!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

SpotandStalk said:


> If Bama can beat ULM today it just may be.



should squeak out the W


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Still wishing for that ACC schedule..


----------



## KyDawg

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Still wishing for that ACC schedule..



We all know that you will never get anything close to that cakewalk in the SEC.


----------



## toyota4x4h

I still think Bama is a top 3 team. Take away the fluke td pass and mistakes by Bama that can be fixed and they win that game. Uga hasn't played anyone with a pulse so I can't say they are good just yet. But if uga beats Bama handily I'll be the first to say they are a good team.


----------



## elfiii

toyota4x4h said:


> But if uga beats Bama handily I'll be the first to say they are a good team.



That's if Dr. Jekyll continues to show up week in week out. Mr. Hyde has a bad habit of making guest appearances at the worst possible time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

elfiii said:


> 3 pages and the game is still a week away. You would think it's the Second Coming.



Go Vols


----------



## Matthew6

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go Vols



el maton (thug in spanish).


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

KyDawg said:


> We all know that you will never get anything close to that cakewalk in the SEC.



Fo sho


----------



## KyDawg

If anybody has a clue how this game will turn out, they way yonder smarter than me.


----------



## brownceluse

Just read the Bammers post UGA doesn't have a chance.


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Just read the Bammers post UGA doesn't have a chance.



this^^^^^


----------



## brownceluse

It's freezing


----------



## RipperIII

BAMA's D vs. UGA's O...classic


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

toyota4x4h said:


> I still think Bama is a top 3 team.QUOTE]
> 
> uh,,  no


----------



## MudDucker

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go ahead and chalk up a "W" for Bamma.



Take your hiney whipped self somewhere else.  Just because y'all be losing don't mean you should be over in this thread.  Go back to your nest in the ground!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Roll tide!!!


----------



## MudDucker

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Roll the tide!!!



There, fixed it for you!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

MudDucker said:


> *1980!!*



There, fixed it for you.


----------



## Matthew6

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There, fixed it for you.



1980 is all they will ever have after Bama and one or two of the orange teams get done with them.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> 1980 is all they will ever have after Bama and one or two of the orange teams get done with them.



Just like Bama handling Ole Miss..

And after watching Auburn, the Vols and UF.. No concern here.. I'm sure UGA can score more than 28 points..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Matthew6 said:


> 1980 is all they will ever have after Bama and one or two of the orange teams get done with them.



Using Bama and "orange" in the same sentence is Blasphemy.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Beat Bama!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Matthew6 said:


> 1980 is all they will ever have after Bama and one or two of the orange teams get done with them.



for a team with holes with an avg qb I would not be talking junk. Might get your rear end kicked all the way back to the state line.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

westcobbdog said:


> for a team with holes with an avg qb I would not be talking junk. Might get your rear end kicked all the way back to the state line.



Talking junk is what it's all about, apparently. UGA even has a Trash Talk 101 course that is required learning for all incoming freshmen. Heck, the former Ol' Red didn't even go to UGA and still managed to find TT 101 available in a UGA non-resident certificate program. He took it 3 times, and last I heard was taking it a 4th just to brush up. 

aka

Now that's funny right there.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Using Bama and "orange" in the same sentence is Blasphemy.





Orange and "anything" in the same sentence is already bad enough..


----------



## Matthew6

westcobbdog said:


> for a team with holes with an avg qb I would not be talking junk. Might get your rear end kicked all the way back to the state line.



sorry. i forgot. yall  are 4-0 for the first time since moses. yall must be back.


----------



## brownceluse

RipperIII said:


> BAMA's D vs. UGA's O...classic



UGA running into the hear of Bama's D.... Can't wait to see how we can do against that front 7. Going to be slobber knocker!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> UGA running into the hear of Bama's D.... Can't wait to see how we can do against that front 7. Going to be slobber knocker!!!!



Y'all will be wearing out the Auburn roll out pass and you know it!


----------



## brownceluse

Rammer Jammer Chubb, Sony, And Marshal are going to swing the hammer in Athens this Sat!!! Athens town is ready for the slide of the tide!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all will be wearing out the Auburn roll out pass and you know it!



Our O is very vanilla as you guys have seen so far this season. Our play book is small..........


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Our O is very vanilla as you guys have seen so far this season. Our play book is small..........



and your 4 dismal opponents have a combined 6-9 record  to boot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> Our O is very vanilla as you guys have seen so far this season. Our play book is small..........



The ghost of Bobo still lingers? 

Oh, and Sony Michel is the only one I'm worried about. Chubb, as much as I like the kid, get's way too much press. Michel is your true talent.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## fish hawk

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The ghost of Bobo still lingers?
> 
> Oh, and Sony Michel is the only one I'm worried about. *Chubb, as much as I like the kid, get's way too much press*. Michel is your true talent.



Chubb's 12th consecutive 100-yard game ties him for the longest active streak in FBS and he gets way to much press?


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> and your 4 dismal opponents have a combined 6-9 record  to boot.



And we did just what your supposed to do with that type of opponent beat them bad!! We will win this week against your team as well maybe not by 30 but we will win! Your team is a  mess and you know it! I don't think we win because your team is a mess but because we are just simply better than Bama! UGA and its fans have been waiting on this game for 2 years! The loss at the SECCG and the black out when yall rolled us were playing in the locker room 5 minutes after the Southern game.... This UGA team is ready!!! I can't wait!!! Slide the Tide!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The ghost of Bobo still lingers?
> 
> Oh, and Sony Michel is the only one I'm worried about. Chubb, as much as I like the kid, get's way too much press. Michel is your true talent.



Bobo is long gone and you know it.... But,, the Kiffen curse is alive and well!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Fun week coming up.  Love it


Go dogg


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

2015


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Fun week coming up.  Love it
> 
> 
> Go dogg



It will be even funner the following week!!!!! Go Dawgs Slide the Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Fun week coming up.  Love it
> 
> 
> Go dogg



thug


----------



## brownceluse

Henry who?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

fish hawk said:


> Chubb's 12th consecutive 100-yard game ties him for the longest active streak in FBS and he gets way to much press?


I wasn't talking to you. Go away goober.



brownceluse said:


> Bobo is long gone and you know it.... But,, the Kiffen curse is alive and well!!!


May lightning strike you and all of your chillens be born naked. 



brownceluse said:


> It will be even funner the following week!!!!! Go Dawgs Slide the Tide!!!


TT101. UR a proud graduit...


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The ghost of Bobo still lingers?
> 
> Oh, and Sony Michel is the only one I'm worried about. Chubb, as much as I like the kid, get's way too much press. Michel is your true talent.



Too much press?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Matthew6 said:


> thug





Chili dog slaw dog hot dog go dog

2015 it's time


----------



## elfiii

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Chili dog slaw dog hot dog go dog
> 
> 2015 it's time



Onion rings and a large frosted orange.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Chili dog slaw dog hot dog go dog
> 
> 2015 it's time



They all sound good to me! 

It'll be fun to watch you slither away after next Saturday..

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

elfiii said:


> Onion rings and a large frosted orange.



Closet Tech Fan


----------



## fish hawk

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *I wasn't talking to you. Go away goober.*
> 
> May lightning strike you and all of your chillens be born naked.
> 
> 
> TT101. UR a proud graduit...



No not directly, but me and Spiderman, we tight!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

elfiii said:


> Onion rings and a large frosted orange.



UGA grad I assume ???


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Browning Slayer said:


> They all sound good to me!
> 
> It'll be fun to watch you slither away after next Saturday..
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Look forward to it


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wasn't talking to you. Go away goober.
> 
> 
> May lightning strike you and all of your chillens be born naked.
> That's already been done!
> 
> TT101. UR a proud graduit...



Wow that stings about as much as Bama's O!  Silly Bammer Shotty's O going to blow up the Bammers!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

fish hawk said:


> No not directly, but me and Spiderman, we tight!!!



1980


----------



## Browning Slayer

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Look forward to it



I'm not... Just glad it's in Athens..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> Wow that stings about as much as Bama's O!  Silly Bammer Shotty's O going to blow up the Bammers!!



Only if we try to pass. 

Drake / Henry = 00 10 gauge.


----------



## brownceluse




----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


>



Row tawd.

Go dog


----------



## brownceluse




----------



## brownceluse

The Slide of the Tide!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


>



You gonna be wearing your favorite outfit again on Saturday?


----------



## brownceluse

Bama Sucks!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Or will it be this outfit, with the fake mullet you're so fond of.


----------



## brownceluse

Yeah Haw!!! Another Tide Graduit truck!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Wait Saban and Kiffer are bringing their own Doggie to the game!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

War of the meme's 
Checkmate


----------



## brownceluse

brownceluse said:


> Bama Sucks!!!



Swag Boiz!!!!!!!

Ramma Jamma Boiz!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse




----------



## brownceluse

Another Bamer Alum!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Ahh great family photo!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Bama Booger!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Another graduit?!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Gots to be anotha fines graduit!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

They'll be some of this for the Tiders this Sat!!! Yall enjoy headed to church!!!


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> Another Bamer Alum!!!!!!!!



"Grub Mart" with a fancy facade - only in Alabama.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Ahh great family photo!!!!



3 Earnhardt fan too.


----------



## riprap

Makes you feel and look better when you pull for the one with the most championships.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM




----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

riprap said:


> Makes you feel and look better when you pull for the one with the most championships.



You'll never know


----------



## brownceluse

Don't force my hand I have one or two I would like to save for when the times right...... Rammer Jammer


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> "Grub Mart" with a fancy facade - only in Alabama.



I'm thinking marketing....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> Don't force my hand I have one or two I would like to save for when the times right...... Rammer Jammer



You and me both


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Go dog


----------



## rhbama3

Do y'all want to talk football at all or is this just a meme thread now?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rhbama3 said:


> Do y'all want to talk football at all or is this just a meme thread now?



It's just getting cranked up


----------



## brownceluse

This place hasn't been about talking football or any other sport for a long time. I have other forums I frequent for serious sports talk. It doesn't bother me because as soon as one stops another two step up to do it. It's just what this place has turned in to. I still like it. There hasn't been one thread that hasn't been derailed here in forever either. If I'm part of the problem I apologize but nothing about this place is serious as far as sports go. It's all in good fun on all sides as far as I can tell unless I'm missing something. I guess the only threads that don't get derailed are "official" threads.


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> It's just getting cranked up



You got that right!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> This place hasn't been about talking football or any other sport for a long time. I have other forums I frequent for serious sports talk. It doesn't bother me because as soon as one stops another two step up to do it. It's just what this place has turned in to. I still like it. There hasn't been one thread that hasn't been derailed here in forever either. If I'm part of the problem I apologize but nothing about this place is serious as far as sports go. It's all in good fun on all sides as far as I can tell unless I'm missing something. I guess the only threads that don't get derailed are "official" threads.




And stop getting butt hurt folks.  It's a sports forum


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> This place hasn't been about talking football or any other sport for a long time. I have other forums I frequent for serious sports talk. It doesn't bother me because as soon as one stops another two step up to do it. It's just what this place has turned in to. I still like it. There hasn't been one thread that hasn't been derailed here in forever either. If I'm part of the problem I apologize but nothing about this place is serious as far as sports go. It's all in good fun on all sides as far as I can tell unless I'm missing something. I guess the only threads that don't get derailed are "official" threads.




It's every single forum! From the Deer Hunting to Fishing Forum. 

Only one that doesn't do it is the Cafe..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> This place hasn't been about talking football or any other sport for a long time. I have other forums I frequent for serious sports talk. It doesn't bother me because as soon as one stops another two step up to do it. It's just what this place has turned in to. I still like it. There hasn't been one thread that hasn't been derailed here in forever either. If I'm part of the problem I apologize but nothing about this place is serious as far as sports go. It's all in good fun on all sides as far as I can tell unless I'm missing something. I guess the only threads that don't get derailed are "official" threads.


I think you should start the "Official Brownceluse Sports Talk" thread.


----------



## elfiii

Browning Slayer said:


> It's every single forum! From the Deer Hunting to Fishing Forum.
> 
> Only one that doesn't do it is the Cafe..



No thread in the Political forum survives past 3 posts.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> yep. there are more dogs here, and historically by week three they are out of the conversation completely via carolina or some other team with more than 1 star players.
> More time to talk smack when you dont play anyone the first 4 games. as far as Billy, take that crap back to that hole called the campfire.



You still freezing I see! 


2015 
Tide Slides!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

fish hawk said:


> This bunch could take a lesson or two from Billy........But they cant cause the scared of him!!!



Bring William on


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Matthew6 said:


> yep. there are more dogs here, and historically by week three they are out of the conversation completely via carolina or some other team with more than 1 star players.
> More time to talk smack when you dont play anyone the first 4 games. as far as Billy, take that crap back to that hole called the campfire.




But, but... We're 4-0


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

2015

Year of the dog they say


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think you should start the "Official Brownceluse Sports Talk" thread.



No need one more infraction and I'm out of here. The only thing left after that is to show back under a new name..... But I appreciate the offer.


----------



## brownceluse

This place should be called Charlies sport forum! Charlie is the God father around here.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Your wimpy billy


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Go dog
> 
> Screw William



Go Dawgs!


Tide Slides
2015


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> No need one more infraction and I'm out of here. The only thing left after that is to show back under a new name..... But I appreciate the offer.



Bethlehem Slayer 
Brown Slayer
Young Alive Stream
Bethlehemceluse
BethlehemDawg
Charlie from Bethlehem

your choices are endless


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Bethlehem Slayer
> Brown Slayer
> Young Alive Stream
> Bethlehemceluse
> BethlehemDawg
> Charlie from Bethlehem
> 
> your choices are endless



 I like them all!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> Bethlehem Slayer
> Brown Slayer
> Young Alive Stream
> Bethlehemceluse
> BethlehemDawg
> Charlie from Bethlehem
> 
> your choices are endless





Charlie from Bethlehem.


----------



## elfiii

SpotandStalk said:


> Charlie from Bethlehem.



"The Second Coming". You'll know it's him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> No need one more infraction and I'm out of here. The only thing left after that is to show back under a new name..... But I appreciate the offer.



Welcome to the crowd. When that day comes, and it is certain to happen based on past experience, staying in the tradition of authors, I'm coming back as Agatha Christie........


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Welcome to the crowd. When that day comes, and it is certain to happen based on past experience, staying in the tradition of authors, I'm coming back as Agatha Christie........


----------



## Browning Slayer

NOAA is predicting a slack tide in Athens on Saturday! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

This thread hasn't hit 1000 posts yet?

Pathetic......


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

row tawd

rtr


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This thread hasn't hit 1000 posts yet?
> 
> Pathetic......



Saban acting like a baby is what is "PATHETIC"!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> Saban acting like a baby is what is "PATHETIC"!


Yo mama.....


----------



## SpotandStalk

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This thread hasn't hit 1000 posts yet?
> 
> Pathetic......



If Bama had kept their #2 ranking this thread would be locked. 








Alright, I'm done picking on Bammer. Should be a heckuva game this weekend. Maybe I'll get to watch it. #SlobberKnocker


----------



## SpotandStalk

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yo mama.....



Is Hawt.


Love those Momon mama's.


----------



## nickel back

DAWGS better be ready to throw the football. BAMA has very strong D against the run


----------



## Dean

*Miguel*

Hey Miguel -- guess all you 'Bama grad's need to give Coach Nick Saban a math lesson too.....and while you are at it, include Coach J McElwain (former 'Bama OC) in the lesson as well...

"The guy's really an explosive guy. He's got great speed, he's got really good hands, he's got good size. He can catch the ball vertically down the field," Saban said, according to al.com.


----------



## SpotandStalk

nickel back said:


> DAWGS better be ready to throw the football. BAMA has very strong D against the run



That will be an interesting matchup. Uga's o line with Chubb and Michel against a formidable front 7. If Chubb does get going and sets up play action, it may be a long day for Bama.


----------



## elfiii

SpotandStalk said:


> That will be an interesting matchup. Uga's o line with Chubb and Michel against a formidable front 7. If Chubb does get going and sets up play action, it may be a long day for Bama.



I do not believe Chubb will exceed 100 yds. I do believe he will crack one or two big signature runs. Mitchell & co. will need to run quick razor sharp routes and Lambert will have to drill the bullseye. If Bama can be beat it is by a passing attack.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Dean said:


> Hey Miguel -- guess all you 'Bama grad's need to give Coach Nick Saban a math lesson too.....and while you are at it, include Coach J McElwain (former 'Bama OC) in the lesson as well...
> 
> "The guy's really an explosive guy. He's got great speed, he's got really good hands, he's got good size. He can catch the ball vertically down the field," Saban said, according to al.com.



Perhaps you should change your screen name to Velcro.

Just because some brilliant football coach in some distant past period was a moron with math, does not make all future coaches using the same terminology descendants of Pythagoras.


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> DAWGS better be ready to throw the football. BAMA has very strong D against the run



So, are you predicting that uga wins in a bloodbath.


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> I do not believe Chubb will exceed 100 yds. I do believe he will crack one or two big signature runs. Mitchell & co. will need to run quick razor sharp routes and Lambert will have to drill the bullseye. If Bama can be beat it is by a passing attack.



I think he'll get a 100. It will be interesting to see if we come out like USC or we just try to pound the ball. I think we can wear down Bama's Defense by the 4th qtr.


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> I think he'll get a 100. It will be interesting to see if we come out like USC or we just try to pound the ball. I think we can wear down Bama's Defense by the 4th qtr.



lol.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> So, are you predicting that uga wins in a bloodbath.



The last bloodbath you predicted turned out very well for UGA...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> I think we can wear down Bama's Defense by the 4th qtr.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



You know.. Just like Ohio State and their running game did vs Bama...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> You know.. Just like Ohio State and their running game did vs Bama...



OH, you mean for the NC Game? Who was UGA playing when that happened? 

1980..... Go Dwags......

You gotta make it there to be relevant, win or lose.


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> The last bloodbath you predicted turned out very well for UGA...



i had to be right soon enough, and of course carolina is a really bad team. Even Auburn could beat them.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OH, you mean for the NC Game? Who was UGA playing when that happened?
> 
> 1980..... Go Dwags......
> 
> You gotta make it there to be relevant, win or lose.



Uh.. No, it was a bowl game for Bama... Ohio State went on to win the NC..

Heck, UGA has a better backfield than OSU..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> i had to be right soon enough, and of course carolina is a really bad team. Even Auburn could beat them.





Auburn couldn't beat themselves.. They have to learn what a touchdown is 1st..


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> I do not believe Chubb will exceed 100 yds. I do believe he will crack one or two big signature runs. Mitchell & co. will need to run quick razor sharp routes and Lambert will have to drill the bullseye. If Bama can be beat it is by a passing attack.



Under promise over achieve..... I like it. I do think Chubb will get over a 100 though. Our O line is legit. They will open some holes but the yards will be hard to come by. Chubb will get his.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> Uh.. No, it was a bowl game for Bama... Ohio State went on to win the NC..
> 
> Heck, UGA has a better backfield than OSU..



Right, like I said, you have to be there to be relevant. 
Where was UGA then? or is that too difficult a question?

And what you meant to state was; "I THINK UGA's has a better backfield this year than OSU had then", but then, there's only one way to find that one out now isn't there? One thing I can guarantee you is, Bama has the best defense they've had since 2013.


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> So, are you predicting that uga wins in a bloodbath.



No, BAMA wins in a bloodbath


----------



## nickel back

brownceluse said:


> Under promise over achieve..... I like it. I do think Chubb will get over a 100 though. Our O line is legit. They will open some holes but the yards will be hard to come by. Chubb will get his.



I would like to see some toss sweeps to the outside to Chubb and Sony....the middle is going to be tough yards.


----------



## Browning Slayer

nickel back said:


> I would like to see some toss sweeps to the outside to Chubb and Sony....the middle is going to be tough yards.



I think we all want to see more toss sweeps..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Right, like I said, you have to be there to be relevant.
> Where was UGA then? or is that too difficult a question?
> 
> And what you meant to state was; "I THINK UGA's has a better backfield this year than OSU had then", but then, there's only one way to find that one out now isn't there? One thing I can guarantee you is, Bama has the best defense they've had since 2013.



And how did that Defense do at "home" vs Ole Miss?? 340 yards in the air... 

I'll take a healthy Chubb and Sony over OSU's backfield any day! Which backfield would you rather have at Bama?

The Bama homerism is going down in Athens Saturday!


----------



## Browning Slayer

300 yards in the air for UGA sounds about right..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> And how did that Defense do at "home" vs Ole Miss?? 340 yards in the air...
> 
> I'll take a healthy Chubb and Sony over OSU's backfield any day! Which backfield would you rather have at Bama?
> 
> The Bama homerism is going down in Athens Saturday!



Obviously you didn't watch that game, or at the very least didn't understand what you were watching. 

Sheesh, you closet Georgia Tech fans are incorrigible.


----------



## jasper181

Got my tickets too, the game is on my birthday so I hope they don't let me down. GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Obviously you didn't watch that game, or at the very least didn't understand what you were watching.
> 
> Sheesh, you closet Georgia Tech fans are incorrigible.



I watched... I would love to post some game footage but with all the cussing Saban was doing on the sidelines it would get booted!

And if you look at my posts from that game you'll see where I said I felt bad for Ole Miss players after some of the hits..

UGA should get 200+ yards on the ground.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> I watched... I would love to post some game footage but with all the cussing Saban was doing on the sidelines it would get booted!
> 
> And if you look at my posts from that game you'll see where I said I felt bad for Ole Miss players after some of the hits..
> 
> UGA should get 200+ yards on the ground.



So once again you are comparing UGA to a team not even on their schedule based on the teams they have played thus far this year.

Also, you might want to review the stats to the Bama v Ol' Miss game. Bama owned the stats, but 5 turnovers will kill any team any time. A Defense, regardless of how good they are, cannot win a game when an offense insist of just handing the ball to the other team. 

I certainly hope UGA has learned to bat a ball down by now. It may come down to that again. 

If you earnestly want to compare apples to apples, that ULM team that UGA's D allowed to hang 14 on you during the game only hung 0, nada, zilch, nothing on Bama's D during last weeks game. THAT is a rational comparison.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So once again you are comparing UGA to a team not even on their schedule based on the teams they have played thus far this year.
> 
> Also, you might want to review the stats to the Bama v Ol' Miss game. Bama owned the stats, but 5 turnovers will kill any team any time. A Defense, regardless of how good they are, cannot win a game when an offense insist of just handing the ball to the other team.
> 
> I certainly hope UGA has learned to bat a ball down by now. It may come down to that again.
> 
> If you earnestly want to compare apples to apples, that ULM team that UGA's D allowed to hang 14 on you during the game only hung 0, nada, zilch, nothing on Bama's D during last weeks game. THAT is a rational comparison.




ha! The only reason Bama played so hard vs ULM was so they wouldn't go 0-2 vs ULM and not have 2 losses in a row! 

UGA rolls the tide in Athens! Are you in our Avatar bet?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

nickel back said:


> No, BAMA wins in a bloodbath



I like it!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

go you big hairless dog, go

this one hinges on Griffith I'm afraid


----------



## Gold Ranger

Silver Britches said:


> that is if we go on to win the east.



Honestly, shouldn't be a problem.  The rest of the East is HOT GARBAGE.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM




----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Gold Ranger said:


> Honestly, shouldn't be a problem.  The rest of the East is HOT GARBAGE.



So, what your really saying is they have a ACC look alike schedule remaing


----------



## Workin2Hunt

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So once again you are comparing UGA to a team not even on their schedule based on the teams they have played thus far this year.
> 
> Also, you might want to review the stats to the Bama v Ol' Miss game. Bama owned the stats, BUT 5 turnovers will kill any team any time. A Defense, regardless of how good they are, cannot win a game when an offense insist of just handing the ball to the other team.
> 
> I certainly hope UGA has learned to bat a ball down by now. It may come down to that again.
> 
> If you earnestly want to compare apples to apples, that ULM team that UGA's D allowed to hang 14 on you during the game only hung 0, nada, zilch, nothing on Bama's D during last weeks game. THAT is a rational comparison.



But, but, but.... Get used to saying that. Oh and yes I guess THAT is a rational stat. On the other hand the ULM d that only allowed the Bammers 34 allowed the Dawgs 51. 



Browning Slayer said:


> ha! The only reason Bama played so hard vs ULM was so they wouldn't go 0-2 vs ULM and not have 2 losses in a row!
> 
> UGA rolls the tide in Athens!



This ^^^^ GO DAWGS


----------



## Browning Slayer

Workin2Hunt said:


> But, but, but.... Get used to saying that. Oh and yes I guess THAT is a rational stat. On the other hand the ULM d that only allowed the Bammers 34 allowed the Dawgs 51.
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^ GO DAWGS



And we could have hung 70 on ULM.. Dawgs roll the tide!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Workin2Hunt said:


> On the other hand the ULM d that only allowed the Bammers 34 allowed the Dawgs 51.




whoa... Impressive


----------



## Browning Slayer

BROWNING7WSM said:


> So, what your really saying is they have a ACC look alike schedule remaing




No, he's saying its like an SEC West schedule..


----------



## Browning Slayer

BROWNING7WSM said:


> whoa... Impressive



When we hang 50 plus on Bama, it will be really impressive!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Browning Slayer said:


> No, he's saying its like an SEC West schedule..



With GA on the schedule, I guess it kinda would be


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Browning Slayer

BROWNING7WSM said:


> With GA on the schedule, I guess it kinda would be



So you are saying the West sucks or it's really good?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

west is the best


----------



## Workin2Hunt

BROWNING7WSM said:


> west is the best



At delusional thinking.




GO DAWGS


----------



## rhbama3

Bo Scarabrough out of academic jail and ready to play. Should be a nice surprise for the dawgs.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Workin2Hunt said:


> At delusional thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS



if GA wasn't in the east then I'd agree with you


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rhbama3 said:


> bo scarabrough out of academic jail and ready to play. Should be a nice surprise for the dawgs.



row tawd


----------



## nickel back

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I like it!



Reverse psychology....


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> Bo Scarabrough out of academic jail and ready to play. Should be a nice surprise for the dawgs.



Imagine that....


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## rhbama3

Browning Slayer said:


> Imagine that....



4 game suspension has been served and he's ready to catch up.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

1) Saturday when watching OLE Miss struggle and battle Vandy to win late I found myself smiling for UGA's chances on Saturday.

2) Alabama hung 34 on ULM while giving up nothing which could be considered impressive especially defensively.  But then I remembered the 51 Georgia got in a game that was ended with nearly 9 minutes left on the clock and my smile got a little bigger.

I am so looking forward to this game with big smiles and I really believe UGA is going to get this win.  I hope all you UGA fans that are on the fence begin to jump on the bandwagon!

UGA 45-30!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

formula1 said:


> 1) Saturday when watching OLE Miss struggle and battle Vandy to win late I found myself smiling for UGA's chances on Saturday.
> 
> 2) Alabama hung 34 on ULM while giving up nothing which could be considered impressive especially defensively.  But then I remembered the 51 Georgia got in a game that was ended with nearly 9 minutes left on the clock and my smile got a little bigger.
> 
> I am so looking forward to this game with big smiles and I really believe UGA is going to get this win.  I hope all you UGA fans that are on the fence begin to jump on the bandwagon!
> 
> UGA 45-30!!!



That's a bit in the weeds.


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> 4 game suspension has been served and he's ready to catch up.




It'll be interesting to see how he runs. After Marshall had his knee injury he came out cautious and ran that way.. How much will they rely on him if the game is close?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM




----------



## 1982ace

Dawgs 37- tide 24


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

1982ace said:


> Dawgs 37- tide 124



I agree


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## BROWNING7WSM

row tawd


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

......


----------



## Browning Slayer

1982ace said:


> Dawgs 37- tide 24



I like the way you think but I'm guessing more like Dawgs 45 - Tide 27..


----------



## Matthew6

formula1 said:


> 1) Saturday when watching OLE Miss struggle and battle Vandy to win late I found myself smiling for UGA's chances on Saturday.
> 
> 2) Alabama hung 34 on ULM while giving up nothing which could be considered impressive especially defensively.  But then I remembered the 51 Georgia got in a game that was ended with nearly 9 minutes left on the clock and my smile got a little bigger.
> 
> I am so looking forward to this game with big smiles and I really believe UGA is going to get this win.  I hope all you UGA fans that are on the fence begin to jump on the bandwagon!
> 
> UGA 45-30!!!


do you have any of that for sale.


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


>



nice avatar thug


----------



## Gold Ranger

BROWNING7WSM said:


> So, what your really saying is they have a ACC look alike schedule remaing



The ACC Atlantic has twice as many good teams as the SEC East.  We have 2.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Im gonna predict uga wins! Then they lose a few games that they shouldnt..just to tick off the fan base lol. Same thing year in and out.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> nice avatar thug


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

roll tide roll


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

go dog 2015


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


>



Makes a lot of sense..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

roll tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

someones getting butthurt


----------



## HunterD15

*Just a little Stat Line*

UGA 
QB: 52-68, 733 yards, 7 TD 0 INT, QBR 201
Chubb: 71 for 599 yards, 6 TD
Michel: 32 for 223 yards, 4 TD
Mitchell: 20 rec for 306 yards, 3 TD
Michel: 8 rec for 148 yards, 3 TD
Kicker: 4 of 6 long of 47
BAMA
QB: Coker 68-123, 786 yards, 8 TD 4INT QBR 123.9
Henry: 67 for 422 yards, 8 TD
Drake: 37 for 215 yards, 1 TD
Stewart: 21 rec for 177 yards, 2 TD
Howard: 13 rec for 183yards, 0TD
Kicker: 3 of 7 long of 40
In all, the offensive stats are looking close to the same. Granted UGA has not proven anything against a powerful opponent, but BAMA was also not in the Ole Miss game like the score showed IMO. I like the Dawgs chances due to being fired up and playing at home. Bama is not the Bama that they were a few years ago if you ask me. There is a lot of hype surrounding the program, but with good reason: Championships. Guys this is two good football teams I would love to witness the Dawgs whoop up on the Tide, but this will be a close and well played game. Really we should all be hoping that Ohio St. and Mich St. lose to somebody somehow as well as that Utah team. If you look at their schedule its possible for them to lose only 1 game at most. TCU and Baylor will not get in again and we really need an SEC school to win it all this year again.
GO Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

HunterD15 said:


> UGA
> QB: 52-68, 733 yards, 7 TD 0 INT, QBR 201
> Chubb: 71 for 599 yards, 6 TD
> Michel: 32 for 223 yards, 4 TD
> Mitchell: 20 rec for 306 yards, 3 TD
> Michel: 8 rec for 148 yards, 3 TD
> Kicker: 4 of 6 long of 47
> BAMA
> QB: Coker 68-123, 786 yards, 8 TD 4INT QBR 123.9
> Henry: 67 for 422 yards, 8 TD
> Drake: 37 for 215 yards, 1 TD
> Stewart: 21 rec for 177 yards, 2 TD
> Howard: 13 rec for 183yards, 0TD
> Kicker: 3 of 7 long of 40
> In all, the offensive stats are looking close to the same. Granted UGA has not proven anything against a powerful opponent, but BAMA was also not in the Ole Miss game like the score showed IMO. I like the Dawgs chances due to being fired up and playing at home. Bama is not the Bama that they were a few years ago if you ask me. There is a lot of hype surrounding the program, but with good reason: Championships. Guys this is two good football teams I would love to witness the Dawgs whoop up on the Tide, but this will be a close and well played game. Really we should all be hoping that Ohio St. and Mich St. lose to somebody somehow as well as that Utah team. If you look at their schedule its possible for them to lose only 1 game at most. TCU and Baylor will not get in again and we really need an SEC school to win it all this year again.
> GO Dawgs!




hey!! there's no room in here for seriousness..

but yeah, the stats look comparable

hope its a good game..


----------



## Browning Slayer

BROWNING7WSM said:


> someones getting butthurt



You don't know me that well...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Browning Slayer said:


> You don't know me that well...



hoping I'm wrong


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> You don't know me that well...


----------



## Browning Slayer

HunterD15 said:


> UGA
> QB: 52-68, 733 yards, 7 TD 0 INT, QBR 201
> Chubb: 71 for 599 yards, 6 TD
> Michel: 32 for 223 yards, 4 TD
> Mitchell: 20 rec for 306 yards, 3 TD
> Michel: 8 rec for 148 yards, 3 TD
> Kicker: 4 of 6 long of 47
> BAMA
> QB: Coker 68-123, 786 yards, 8 TD 4INT QBR 123.9
> Henry: 67 for 422 yards, 8 TD
> Drake: 37 for 215 yards, 1 TD
> Stewart: 21 rec for 177 yards, 2 TD
> Howard: 13 rec for 183yards, 0TD
> Kicker: 3 of 7 long of 40
> In all, the offensive stats are looking close to the same. Granted UGA has not proven anything against a powerful opponent, but BAMA was also not in the Ole Miss game like the score showed IMO. I like the Dawgs chances due to being fired up and playing at home. Bama is not the Bama that they were a few years ago if you ask me. There is a lot of hype surrounding the program, but with good reason: Championships. Guys this is two good football teams I would love to witness the Dawgs whoop up on the Tide, but this will be a close and well played game. Really we should all be hoping that Ohio St. and Mich St. lose to somebody somehow as well as that Utah team. If you look at their schedule its possible for them to lose only 1 game at most. TCU and Baylor will not get in again and we really need an SEC school to win it all this year again.
> GO Dawgs!



I really hope this game doesn't come down to a kicking game or the fans of both teams will have a lot more grey hair after the game..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

one of us is gonna hear it come Saturday night


----------



## Browning Slayer

BROWNING7WSM said:


> hoping I'm wrong





Matthew6 said:


>



6 knows! 

This is just passing time until gameday!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Matthew6 said:


>



you two worry me


----------



## Browning Slayer

BROWNING7WSM said:


> one of us is gonna hear it come Saturday night



I'm REALLY hoping it's you!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm REALLY hoping it's you!




in all seriousness, it probably will, but I'm going down guns a blazing


----------



## Browning Slayer

BROWNING7WSM said:


> one of us is gonna hear it come Saturday night



And I'm use to it... 

This wouldn't be the 1st time my foot got stuck in my mouth... Won't be the last!

 Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> And I'm use to it...
> 
> This wouldn't be the 1st time my foot got stuck in my mouth... Won't be the last!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



nope. you did a pretty good job of it last year pulling for tennessee one week. need to bump that one.


----------



## rhbama3

Browning Slayer said:


> It'll be interesting to see how he runs. After Marshall had his knee injury he came out cautious and ran that way.. How much will they rely on him if the game is close?



He's healthy. Of course, if Henry or Drake can't get thru the Dawg line, i doubt Bo can. 
This game really comes down to defense. Alabama has serious issues with pass coverage but outstanding on the run. However, this is offset with a QB that will either make a great pass or throw an interception. If the Dawgs can stop our running attack, it will be a long night if we have to rely on Coker and his arm to keep us in the game and Chubb and Lambert on the sideline. 
Either way, i don't see 40 points total between the two.


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> He's healthy. Of course, if Henry or Drake can't get thru the Dawg line, i doubt Bo can.
> This game really comes down to defense. Alabama has serious issues with pass coverage but outstanding on the run. However, this is offset with a QB that will either make a great pass or throw an interception. If the Dawgs can stop our running attack, it will be a long night if we have to rely on Coker and his arm to keep us in the game and Chubb and Lambert on the sideline.
> Either way, i don't see 40 points total between the two.



I just hope it doesn't come down to a kicking game.. I had a lot of anticipation in Morgan but he has yet to impress me. Much like your Pollock..


----------



## Gold Ranger

HunterD15 said:


> we really need an SEC school to win it all this year again.



Why?  Do all the other SEC Teams get shared custody of the trophy?

SEC fans:  The most gung ho conference fans and the absolute most pathetic team fans in the nation.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

lol

ACC folk trying to talk smack


----------



## rhbama3

Gold Ranger said:


> Why?  Do all the other SEC Teams get shared custody of the trophy?
> 
> SEC fans:  The most gung ho conference fans and the absolute most pathetic team fans in the nation.



Man, that sounds just like something a guy that used to be here said often.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rhbama3 said:


> Man, that sounds just like something a guy that used to be here said often.


----------



## Gold Ranger

rhbama3 said:


> Man, that sounds just like something a guy that used to be here said often.



It's something pretty much every non sec fan says.  Must be something to it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Workin2Hunt said:


> But, but, but.... Get used to saying that. Oh and yes I guess THAT is a rational stat. On the other hand the ULM d that only allowed the Bammers 34 allowed the Dawgs 51.
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^ GO DAWGS



I guess Marcus of Richtus still thinks style points count and it is worth risking injury to the starters to leave them out there. 

Saban gives his 2nd, 3rd and 4th stringers some play time, so you'll never see a basketball score from us in a football game. 

I seriously thought you were intelligent enough to figure that one out.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Gold Ranger said:


> It's something pretty much every non sec fan says.  Must be something to it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Gold Ranger said:


> It's something pretty much every non sec fan says.  Must be something to it.



What kind of Ranger are you again? I'm pretty sure I saw you in the Monty Python "lumberjack song skit"


----------



## Matthew6

BROWNING7WSM said:


>



yep. sounds accish to me. (like an ACC fan, for vol fans who claim they can read or have a private reader/typist. ).


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

former nole fan bout to get busted


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

roll tide


----------



## Gold Ranger

BROWNING7WSM said:


> lol
> 
> ACC folk trying to talk smack



FSU fan, and I don't have to try.  We recruit right up there with Bama and better than anyone else in the SEC.  We send players to the league with as much regularity than as anyone else, more so the last three years.  Head to head, we regularly beat the SEC.  Our last National Championship is more recent than yours, and we have just as many as anyone but Bama.

So, yeah.  I can talk a little trash.


----------



## Gold Ranger

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What kind of Ranger are you again? I'm pretty sure I saw you in the Monty Python "lumberjack song skit"



Don't watch Monty Python, but I'm pretty sure it's not THAT type of Ranger.    More of a "pie" type of fella, myself.


----------



## Gold Ranger

BROWNING7WSM said:


> former nole fan bout to get busted



Current Nole fan, but thanks for the concern.


----------



## Matthew6

Gold Ranger said:


> FSU fan, and I don't have to try.  We recruit right up there with Bama and better than anyone else in the SEC.  We send players to the league with as much regularity than as anyone else, more so the last three years.  Head to head, we regularly beat the SEC.  Our last National Championship is more recent than yours, and we have just as many as anyone but Bama.
> 
> So, yeah.  I can talk a little trash.



thugs, trash and Power Rangers go together.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Gold Ranger said:


> FSU fan, and I don't have to try.  We recruit right up there with Bama and better than anyone else in the SEC.  We send players to the league with as much regularity than as anyone else, more so the last three years.  Head to head, we regularly beat the SEC.  Our last National Championship is more recent than yours, and we have just as many as anyone but Bama.
> 
> So, yeah.  I can talk a little trash.



Actually you can't. There are actually quite a few schools on the list ahead of FSU in claimed NC's, but being intellectually honest, you already knew that didn't you?

An jis whar you thank Jimbo got his recruitin an coach learnin from? To use a good ol' Florduh vernacular. 

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM




----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Gold Ranger said:


> Don't watch Monty Python, but I'm pretty sure it's not THAT type of Ranger.    More of a "pie" type of fella, myself.



Kenny? That you??? When did you drizzle over to the FSU side? Bobo finally run you out of Jawja as a fan?
If you aren't Kenny you HAVE to be Ol' Red using that manner of terminology. Your wife know you're on here?


----------



## Gold Ranger

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Actually you can't. There are actually quite a few schools on the list ahead of FSU in claimed NC's, but being intellectually honest, you already knew that didn't you?
> 
> An jis whar you thank Jimbo got his recruitin an coach learnin from? To use a good ol' Florduh vernacular.
> 
> ROLL TIDE!



Show me "quite a few SEC schools with more NC's than Florida States's three.  Tennessee (if you go back to the 40's), Alabama, and Florida has three.  No one else has more than 2.

BTW, why do you think Jimbo was hired in the first place?  We wanted someone who learned from the best.  Never hear me knocking Saban.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess Marcus of Richtus still thinks style points count and it is worth risking injury to the starters to leave them out there.
> 
> Saban gives his 2nd, 3rd and 4th stringers some play time, so you'll never see a basketball score from us in a football game.
> 
> I seriously thought you were intelligent enough to figure that one out.



You do realize how many underclassmen Richt has played this season? 

And style points... That's hilarious! I wish he would but he's the one coach that takes his foot of the gas way to early!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Gold Ranger said:


> FSU fan, and I don't have to try.  We recruit right up there with Bama and better than anyone else in the SEC.  We send players to the league with as much regularity than as anyone else, more so the last three years.  Head to head, we regularly beat the SEC.  Our last National Championship is more recent than yours, and we have *just as many as anyone* but Bama.
> 
> So, yeah.  I can talk a little trash.





Gold Ranger said:


> Show me "quite a few SEC schools with more NC's than Florida States's three.  Tennessee (if you go back to the 40's), Alabama, and Florida has three.  No one else has more than 2.
> 
> BTW, why do you think Jimbo was hired in the first place?  We wanted someone who learned from the best.  Never hear me knocking Saban.



Show me where you said "anyone in the SEC".
You clearly said "anyone" implying the entire NCAA. 

Terminology matters. Millions are won or lost based on it.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Gold Ranger said:


> Show me "quite a few SEC schools with more NC's than Florida States's three.  Tennessee (if you go back to the 40's), Alabama, and Florida has three.  No one else has more than 2.
> 
> BTW, why do you think Jimbo was hired in the first place?  We wanted someone who learned from the best.  Never hear me knocking Saban.




Alabama only has 3 NC's? What you smoking??


----------



## riprap

Browning Slayer said:


> You do realize how many underclassmen Richt has played this season?
> 
> And style points... That's hilarious! I wish he would but he's the one coach that takes his foot of the gas way to early!



Saban obviously didn't want to put basketball numbers up on Ole Miss 2x.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> You do realize how many underclassmen Richt has played this season?
> 
> And style points... That's hilarious! I wish he would but he's the one coach that takes his foot of the gas way to early!



Pipe down Skippy. I'm not talkin pluggin in 1 or two players here and there. I'm talkin putting the entire string in. Does Jawja even have a 4th string anything that isn't tied to a helium balloon?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Millions he said!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Back on topic...

Dawgs roll the Tide on Saturday in Athens!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

riprap said:


> Saban obviously didn't want to put basketball numbers up on Ole Miss 2x.


That's all you got? I hope y'all do well against Ol Miss........Oh wait, that's right........


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Yall stop getting back on topic


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Millions he said!!



I was trying to get Sinclairs attention and drag him in here. He's gotta do something besides worry about the cut of his lawn for once.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

riprap said:


> Saban obviously didn't want to put basketball numbers up on Ole Miss 2x.



YOU REALLY NEED A NEW ANGLE NOW RIP


----------



## weagle

I'm pulling for Bama because one of my Daughters is an alumnus, but I think the Dogs win this one.

Big games often come down to special teams and Bama has stunk it up in that phase of the game.  Field goals are an adventure.  

Chubb is the best running back in the country.

Lambert is playing well and Bama's secondary is suspect

Lane Kiffin will call a bad game.

Jordan Jenkins should be playing in the NFL right now and will cause nightmares for Bama's QBs.   (Bateman will get a shot when Coker implodes) 

27-20 UGA


----------



## riprap

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's all you got? I hope y'all do well against Ol Miss........Oh wait, that's right........



The West...


----------



## Gold Ranger

Browning Slayer said:


> Alabama only has 3 NC's? What you smoking??



Didn't say Bama had three.  Just listing the two teams with more, then the team with the same amount.

BTW, Dawg fan, why are you discussing National Championships?  You should really speak to what you know.  When we discuss Belk Bowl Titles, we'll call you in the room.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pipe down Skippy. I'm not talkin pluggin in 1 or two players here and there. I'm talkin putting the entire string in. Does Jawja even have a 4th string anything that isn't tied to a helium balloon?



4th string? Wow, Bama has an entire 4th string? You guys wouldn't be cheating over at Bama would you? How many scholarships do you give out??  

Does your 4th string dress out for games? 

How many times has your 4th string QB played this season?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

riprap said:


> I wish we played in the easy west.



Have you even played a ranked team from any conference yet this year?


----------



## riprap

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have you even played a ranked team from any conference yet this year?



Going the bama route this year with 5 cupcakes to start the season with.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> 4th string? Wow, Bama has an entire 4th string? You guys wouldn't be cheating over at Bama would you? How many scholarships do you give out??
> 
> Does your 4th string dress out for games?
> 
> How many times has your 4th string QB played this season?


Believe it or not we have played 4 QB's this year, with 2 more in reserve. Not all players are athletic scholarship, some are academic (I know, hard for a UGA fan to phathom) and some are just flat out walk on's. (I know for certain UGA has some of those, so that shouldn't be a foreign concept to you.)


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have you even played a ranked team from any conference yet this year?



Early season rankings are a joke! Ask Auburn! They were suppose to go to the NC game and have a heisman winning QB.. 

How well did that #3 team do against Vandy last week..


----------



## Gold Ranger

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Show me where you said "anyone in the SEC".
> You clearly said "anyone" implying the entire NCAA.
> 
> Terminology matters. Millions are won or lost based on it.



Well, with the discussion being between an FSU fan and "SEC fans", I thought it was assumed that you knew who I was comparing.

My apologies, next time I will use an outline form so that there is no confusion.  I'd hate for you to lose millions here in the sports forum.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

riprap said:


> Going the bama route this year with 5 cupcakes to start the season with.



Jawja will be our 5th cupcake game and our 3rd ranked opponent this season. You better hope y'all beat Bama, because the way your schedule looks and the way your opponents are playing we just might be the only ranked opponent your Big 10 type schedule gets all season. 

Row Tie........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> Early season rankings are a joke! Ask Auburn! They were suppose to go to the NC game and have a heisman winning QB..
> 
> How well did that #3 team do against Vandy last week..


Yes, any narrative to bolster the "This is the year" theme chant.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

hey.. enough topic talk


----------



## Gold Ranger

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jawja will be our 5th cupcake game and our 3rd ranked opponent this season. You better hope y'all beat Bama, because the way your schedule looks and the way your opponents are playing we just might be the only ranked opponent your Big 10 type schedule gets all season.
> 
> Row Tie........



But, they are playing an SEC schedule?  Oh, yeah, the East + Auburn and Bama.

Yep, pretty much Ohio State's schedule.  B1G + Michigan State.


----------



## Gold Ranger

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes, any narrative to bolster the "This is the year" theme chant.



This could be the year.  UGA is fielding the best, most complete team they have in a long time....... and EVERYONE else is worse.  The stars could be lining up for them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Gold Ranger said:


> This could be the year.  UGA is fielding the best, most complete team they have in a long time....... and EVERYONE else is worse.  The stars could be lining up for them.



Yep, you're a PBM.


----------



## Gold Ranger

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, you're a PBM.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

You girls hold it down... Im going hunting


----------



## riprap

Gold Ranger said:


> But, they are playing an SEC schedule?  Oh, yeah, the East + Auburn and Bama.
> 
> Yep, pretty much Ohio State's schedule.  B1G + Michigan State.



Did you watch prime time college football Saturday? All the sec games were great. For some reason I couldn't find any big 10 games on.


----------



## Matthew6

lots of dawgs in here early. carwash and chicken plants must have let everyone off work early.


----------



## brownceluse

The tide slides to the Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> lots of dawgs in here early. carwash and chicken plants must have let everyone off work early.



Better than the unemployed, EBT card carrying burger flippers from Bama.. 

Dawgs Roll the TIDE!


----------



## Browning Slayer

BROWNING7WSM said:


> hey.. enough topic talk




Now you are getting the hang of it..


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Matthew6 said:


> lots of dawgs in here early. carwash and chicken plants must have let everyone off work early.



Lol don't be shy tell us what you think.

I'm just still amazed there's bammers that can use a keyboard


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

What's that I heard? Another black out at UGA? 

Go Dwags


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's that I heard? Another black out at UGA?
> 
> Go Dwags



No sir from my inside source right after the game Sat they were playing reruns of the black out and the SECCG where Bama won..... Don't worry this team has been forced to remember what happened..... Red out? YES! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> No sir from my inside source right after the game Sat they were playing reruns of the black out and the SECCG where Bama won..... Don't worry this team has been forced to remember what happened..... Red out? YES! Go Dawgs!



Dawgs Roll the Tide!

Home Jersey's for sure! Bammers are getting worried?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr

Down go the dogs


----------



## Matthew6

i love the way you muts have to run that mouth like a bunch of scared kids.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Spanked!

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6

looks like the dogzzzz gone to sleep. must be an early day at the car wash and chicken plant.


----------



## riprap

Matthew6 said:


> looks like the dogzzzz gone to sleep. must be an early day at the car wash and chicken plant.



Somebody got to pay for bama ebt's.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

I hate chicken


Rtr


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> i love the way you muts have to run that mouth like a bunch of scared kids.



Scared... Sounds like Browning7wsm on the Avatar bet...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

It's skeeeered 

Rtr


----------



## Browning Slayer

BROWNING7WSM said:


> It's skeeeered
> 
> Rtr



It's also... WUSS!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I hate chicken
> 
> 
> Rtr



Us Dawgs do too... It's why we deep fried them UGA fashion... Wonder why no Cock fans have been around?? 

Vol fans are next! Well, after you Bammers!


----------



## willc2412

Don't think saban will take a loss to Ole Miss and Uga this early in the season.  Expect Bama to come ready to play.  Also excited to see what Bo Scarbrough can do.  should be a good game.  Roll Tide


----------



## Browning Slayer

willc2412 said:


> Don't think saban will take a loss to Ole Miss and Uga this early in the season.  Expect Bama to come ready to play.  Also excited to see what Bo Scarbrough can do.  should be a good game.  Roll Tide



Will Kiffin we able to control himself this week? Or did Saban put him in the corner?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I hate chicken
> 
> 
> Rtr



Eat Mor Kow

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> Will Kiffin we able to control himself this week? Or did Saban put him in the corner?



How many times has UGA played against Kiffin? How did that turn out? 

Go Dwags!

RTR


----------



## mtr3333

how soon will avatars change after Sat? Miguel will sport an unranked avvy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

mtr3333 said:


> how soon will avatars change after Sat? Miguel will sport an unranked avvy.



Win or lose my avatar is not dictated by the game. I'll just go back to some irrelevant meme for an avatar, like the "Richt, best 8 & 4 football coach, year in and year out."


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Eat Mor Kow
> 
> ROLL TIDE!



Eat Mor Crow...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> Eat Mor Crow...



Quit interrupting me when I'm stirring things up in the Political Forum! 

Thug!


----------



## mtr3333

= no chance Sat for a win until Iron Bowl


----------



## mtr3333

slight chance at that


----------



## Gold Ranger

riprap said:


> Did you watch prime time college football Saturday? All the sec games were great. For some reason I couldn't find any big 10 games on.



Great games can be played by not great teams.  Florida/Tennessee was a great game, between mediocre teams.


----------



## MCBUCK

got no clue how this one will turn out at all...

but I can tell you that the Dogs are 13-0 in their last thirteen 3:30 CBS games ...I think that is what Al.com reported anyway.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

MCBUCK said:


> got no clue how this one will turn out at all...
> 
> but I can tell you that the Dogs are 13-0 in their last thirteen 3:30 CBS games ...I think that is what Al.com reported anyway.



Good... that means they're due to lose


----------



## Browning Slayer

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Good... that means they're due to lose



I like "continue the streak"!


----------



## Matthew6

MCBUCK said:


> got no clue how this one will turn out at all...
> 
> but I can tell you that the Dogs are 13-0 in their last thirteen 3:30 CBS games ...I think that is what Al.com reported anyway.



awesome. so you are doing the avatar bet too?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

It's game day boys and girls. 

Here's to a safe game, it's gonna be sloppy and I expect more than a few dropped / mishandled balls due to the weather conditions. 

Good luck to my Jawja friends. 

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Unicoidawg

How many  of you misfits are actually going to the game? Me and the wife will be leaving shortly.... GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## fireman401

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Unicoidawg said:


> How many  of you misfits are actually going to the game? Me and the wife will be leaving shortly.... GO DAWGS!!!!



Don't forget the ponchos.


----------



## Unicoidawg

SpotandStalk said:


> Don't forget the ponchos.



That's one good thing about being the redneck....... The redneck and his wife don't get wet, nor does he get cold in the late season. Many..... many times I have had some of the "newer" generation folks around me look at us funny with our hunting gear and hand warmer muff only to praise us when they are freezing their tails off later...... Sometimes the redneck wins.....


----------



## SpotandStalk

Unicoidawg said:


> That's one good thing about being the redneck....... The redneck and his wife don't get wet, nor does he get cold in the late season. Many..... many times I have had some of the "newer" generation folks around me look at us funny with our hunting gear and hand warmer muff only to praise us when they are freezing their tails off later...... Sometimes the redneck wins.....


----------



## southGAlefty

Bama wins, Georgia fans wake up (again) and realize 1980 was 35 years (and counting) ago. 

Athens floods from the tears of anguished Dwag fans and school is cancelled for a week until the water recesses back to Lake Oconee


----------



## westcobbdog

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've never understood that phrase.
> Verticallly does not equal "down field"



Yeah I also cringe when I hear 2nd level..did not know field went "vertical" up to multiple levels. We needed George Carlin before he checked out to do a routine on the subject like he did the routine baseball vs football.


----------



## westcobbdog

southGAlefty said:


> Bama wins, Georgia fans wake up (again) and realize 1980 was 35 years (and counting) ago.
> 
> Athens floods from the tears of anguished Dwag fans and school is cancelled for a week until the water recesses back to Lake Oconee



Sorry pal if we lose this game it's our first loss and vs a western opponent. We can still make the Dome for the SEC title game. Remind me to spray your nest.


----------



## freedog74

Bama wins and UGA realizes they are not part of anything special again this year.


----------



## southGAlefty

westcobbdog said:


> Sorry pal if we lose this game it's our first loss and vs a western opponent. We can still make the Dome for the SEC title game. Remind me to spray your nest.



I'm a Florida State fan?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

southGAlefty said:


> I'm a Florida State fan?



Ignore him, they're a touchy lot.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Uga is 1-6 in their last 7 games against top 15 opponents per game day. Bama wins 10rc wins and next weeks game takes on a whole new meaning!


----------



## Browning Slayer

southGAlefty said:


> I'm a Florida State fan?



I'm sorry... And I mean that..


----------



## toyota4x4h

westcobbdog said:


> Sorry pal if we lose this game it's our first loss and vs a western opponent. We can still make the Dome for the SEC title game. Remind me to spray your nest.



Don't matter if it's an east or west team still an sec loss.


----------



## Matthew6

toyota4x4h said:


> Don't matter if it's an east or west team still an sec loss.



he should know that


----------



## Browning Slayer

toyota4x4h said:


> Don't matter if it's an east or west team still an sec loss.



Are you really that clueless?


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Are you really that clueless?



not you too


----------



## brownceluse

toyota4x4h said:


> Uga is 1-6 in their last 7 games against top 15 opponents per game day. Bama wins 10rc wins and next weeks game takes on a whole new meaning!



10RC is 0-forever in their last games against any ranked opponent


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> 10RC is 0-forever in their last games against any ranked opponent



They are orange aren't they? What do people expect?


----------



## toyota4x4h

brownceluse said:


> 10RC is 0-forever in their last games against any ranked opponent



You must be a liberal when someone post a fact you don't like you divert the conversation! 

Bama wins!


----------



## brownceluse

toyota4x4h said:


> You must be a liberal when someone post a fact you don't like you divert the conversation!
> 
> Bama wins!



U hope Bama wins but deep down you know it's not going to happen. Also I will take your predictions every week. Thank you for picking Bama!


----------



## flowingwell

Who is Tennessee?  Are they still around?


----------



## flowingwell

toyota4x4h said:


> Uga is 1-6 in their last 7 games against top 15 opponents per game day. Bama wins 10rc wins and next weeks game takes on a whole new meaning!



I also heard Bama is 2-5 in last 7 against top 15 -   doesn't really matter.


----------



## toyota4x4h

brownceluse said:


> U hope Bama wins but deep down you know it's not going to happen. Also I will take your predictions every week. Thank you for picking Bama!



Your right. I'm changing my pick. Based off the tough opponents Uga have beat down so far nothing will stop them! Uga all day. Road the the nc goes through Athens! Anyone under the age of 40 will finally get to see them win it all!! Woof woof go dogs!


----------



## brownceluse

flowingwell said:


> I also heard Bama is 2-5 in last 7 against top 15 -   doesn't really matter.



LOL he's funny ain't he?


----------



## Matthew6

the juju us in bamas favor. not gonna be a. good day for the dogs


----------



## EJC

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

6 is skeered and he knows it!!! Bawawahaha!! Dynasty is over!!! Go Dawgs Beat bama!!!


----------



## Buck Roar

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Rammer jammer it's almost time for the Dawgs to drop the hammer on Bammer!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Buck Roar

UGA is pumped up!!!! Team Lined up and "welcomed" Bama as they came out the tunnel.
Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! 

BEAT BAMA!


----------



## GAGE

Go dawgs!!!


----------



## Buck Roar

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mguthrie

Is this going to be the game thread or are yall going to start a new won. Go dawgs


----------



## MCBUCK

Defense is playing ok right now....offense has just missed on a couple of plays GATA


----------



## MCBUCK

I need to see a toss sweep!


----------



## tcward

Bama's O line is winning right now.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Ricth is over valuing Chub, Bama can stop the run but cant stop the pass


----------



## mguthrie

Bama lookin sloppy with the penalties


----------



## MCBUCK

Maybe that Bama drive gave Schott and Richt sometime to look at some things.


----------



## MCBUCK

Settling down maybe? Were they tight?


----------



## nickel back

Not looking good.......


----------



## tcward

We have nothing for Bama....


----------



## rhbama3

Yes!!!!! Mincah!!!!!


----------



## nickel back

Well that's that....I can back to doing what I was doing


----------



## DSGB

Can't move the ball on Bama's D. Mitchell's the only one that is getting open, but he's dropped a couple.


----------



## alphachief

UGA looking like a practice squad today...


----------



## Timberchicken

We couldn't fall out a boat and hit the water right now..


----------



## Amoo

Well fellas, I'm not going to kick a dog while it's down.  I don't think Bama is this good or UGA is this bad, I just don't even know what to think about what I've seen on the field today.  w....t....

EDIT: Wanted to add before I see somebody say it, I don't put ANY of today on the QB.


----------



## Timberchicken

We must need to practice more under the sprinklers.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Timberchicken said:


> We must need to practice more under the sprinklers.



Y'all did all week.  No indoor facility


----------



## Matthew6

Amoo said:


> Well fellas, I'm not going to kick a dog while it's down.  I don't think Bama is this good or UGA is this bad, I just don't even know what to think about what I've seen on the field today.  w....t....
> 
> EDIT: Wanted to add before I see somebody say it, I don't put ANY of today on the QB.



you are obviously vision impaired, and dont understand football.


----------



## Amoo

Matthew6 said:


> you are obviously vision impaired, and dont understand football.



Yeah man, this is my first season, in fact first game I've ever watched before, mind explaining why they keep chasing that yellow line on the field...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Amoo said:


> Yeah man, this is my first season, in fact first game I've ever watched before, mind explaining why they keep chasing that yellow line on the field...



I knew it

You're right 6


----------



## rhbama3

chill out guys.


----------



## Matthew6

rhbama3 said:


> chill out guys.



bama played a great game and i disagree with his comments.


----------



## Amoo

Matthew6 said:


> bama played a great game and i disagree with his comments.



I felt my point was pretty obvious.  I watched the whole game.  Every time Bama opened a door, Georgia looked at it and ran the other way.  Penalties, dropped passes...etc.  Bama came out after half time and scored and UGA looked like they threw in the towel.  You're free to believe what you want, but even after today I don't think 2015 Bama is 28 points better then 2015 UGA.

Keep in mind I don't have a horse in the race here, I just can't believe UGA didn't show up.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rhbama3 said:


> chill out guys.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Amoo said:


> I felt my point was pretty obvious.  I watched the whole game.  Every time Bama opened a door, Georgia looked at it and ran the other way.  Penalties, dropped passes...etc.  Bama came out after half time and scored and UGA looked like they threw in the towel.  You're free to believe what you want, but even after today I don't think 2015 Bama is 28 points better then 2015 UGA.
> 
> Keep in mind I don't have a horse in the race here, I just can't believe UGA didn't show up.




Well,  believe it.   It's GA. Their fans will tell ya


----------



## brownceluse

So does this mean we're not going to win the NC this year?


----------



## toolmkr20

Great game Bama fans, my hats off to Bama. Hope to see y'all in the Dome for a rematch. Go Dawgs. Now to change my avatar.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> So does this mean we're not going to win the NC this year?



Spanked 2015 ain't over yet.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Athens stores just sold out underwear.
What a mess


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> chill out guys.



Come on... Although, if I was on the winning side you would have told me that after 2 pots's..


----------



## KyDawg

Congrats to Alabama on a well coached and executed game. You guys came prepared and as usual Bama was Bama. They are a great program with a great tradition and one that UGA should study and model. Yall just go beat UT now, cause I don't think we can. Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6

Amoo said:


> I felt my point was pretty obvious.  I watched the whole game.  Every time Bama opened a door, Georgia looked at it and ran the other way.  Penalties, dropped passes...etc.  Bama came out after half time and scored and UGA looked like they threw in the towel.  You're free to believe what you want, but even after today I don't think 2015 Bama is 28 points better then 2015 UGA.
> 
> Keep in mind I don't have a horse in the race here, I just can't believe UGA didn't show up.



it was a total beatdown in all regards. no need for your excuses.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Matthew6 said:


> it was a total beatdown in all regards. no need for your excuses.



YEP

no need


spanked 2015


----------



## Amoo

Matthew6 said:


> it was a total beatdown in all regards. no need for your excuses.



...just curious who I'm making excuses for since I'm not a UGA fan?


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Come on... Although, if I was on the winning side you would have told me that after 2 pots's..



i will post my opinion as long as it is g rated and does not violate forum rules.


----------



## Throwback

Well there goes Chubbs heisman


----------



## Browning Slayer

Throwback said:


> Well there goes Chubbs heisman



Even though we got beat down, at least we had more of a pulse than Auburn had against us last year...


----------



## Throwback

Browning Slayer said:


> Even though we got beat down, at least we had more of a pulse than Auburn had against us last year...



And yet....1980


----------



## KyDawg

We will get a coach one day that knows the difference between the end zone and the twilight zone. With all the talent in Georgia he will win a NC. I prolly wont see it but my sons will. It will not be with CMR.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Throwback said:


> And yet....1980



Auburn finally wins 1 NC... Fires the coach... Is predicted to have a heisman Qb, go to the playoff only to repeat what Gene did minus the championship... Say 1980 all you want.. Us Dawgs can say once in the life of Auburn.. Be careful with your words! Funny how they can be swung to bite ya!

NEXT!


----------



## Throwback

Browning Slayer said:


> Auburn finally wins 1 NC... Fires the coach... Is predicted to have a heisman Qb, go to the playoff only to repeat what Gene did minus the championship... Say 1980 all you want.. Us Dawgs can say once in the life of Auburn.. Be careful with your words! Funny how they can be swung to bite ya!
> 
> NEXT!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Throwback said:


>





And that's about all you got! Like I said... NEXT!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Throwback said:


>





Browning Slayer said:


> And that's about all you got! Like I said... NEXT!



And you might have something to say if Auburn was a legit team.. Heck, you boys will be lucky to win 8 games.. 

Talk about early season hype and a COMPLETE melt down..


----------



## Throwback

Browning Slayer said:


> And you might have something to say if Auburn was a legit team.. Heck, you boys will be lucky to win 8 games..
> 
> Talk about early season hype and a COMPLETE melt down..



Yall need to sing this when saint richer walks on the field. 


For he's a jolly good fellow, for he's a jolly good fellow
For he's a jolly good fellow (pause), which nobody can deny
Which nobody can deny, which nobody can deny
For he's a jolly good fellow, for he's a jolly good fellow
For he's a jolly good fellow (pause), which nobody can deny!


----------



## brownceluse

Throwback said:


> Yall need to sing this when saint richer walks on the field.
> 
> 
> For he's a jolly good fellow, for he's a jolly good fellow
> For he's a jolly good fellow (pause), which nobody can deny
> Which nobody can deny, which nobody can deny
> For he's a jolly good fellow, for he's a jolly good fellow
> For he's a jolly good fellow (pause), which nobody can deny!


Your team is as pathetic as ours and your talking smack. I bet you roll tombs corner even when y'all lose....


----------



## KyDawg

I don't predict on here, but we will kill Auburn like we did last year, but who celebrates beating a bad team.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> I don't predict on here, but we will kill Auburn like we did last year, but who celebrates beating a bad team.



vols.


----------



## Throwback

KyDawg said:


> I don't predict on here, but we will kill Auburn like we did last year, but who celebrates beating a bad team.



I predict it won't matter whether your team beats auburn or not


----------



## KyDawg

Throwback said:


> I predict it won't matter whether your team beats auburn or not



You are right, cause neither team is going to be in the picture anyway TB.


----------



## KyDawg

Vols cant beat a bad team 6.


----------



## Throwback

Browning Slayer said:


> And you might have something to say if Auburn was a legit team.. Heck, you boys will be lucky to win 8 games..
> 
> Talk about early season hype and a COMPLETE melt down..



Yeah tell me about that meltdown


----------



## Throwback

Browning Slayer said:


> Early season rankings are a joke! Ask Auburn! They were suppose to go to the NC game and have a heisman winning QB..
> 
> How well did that #3 team do against Vandy last week..



throwback


----------



## Throwback

Matthew6 said:


> 1980 is all they will ever have after Bama and one or two of the orange teams get done with them.



soothsayer matthew6 is


----------



## Throwback

Browning Slayer said:


> Early season rankings are a joke! Ask Auburn! They were suppose to go to the NC game and have a heisman winning QB..
> 
> How well did that #3 team do against Vandy last week..





might want to ask Pope Richt that too. 


T


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

beat Bama


----------



## Matthew6

doenightmare said:


> uga gonna kill the bammers. mark it down.
> 
> jt


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go ahead and chalk up a "W" for Bamma.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

hope the rain holds off


----------



## brownceluse

Who won this game?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> Who won this game?



its  still tied 3-3

remember


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> its  still tied 3-3
> 
> remember



Thats what I was thinking. Let me know if something changes.


----------

